

IntelliJ IDEA 14 released - chillax
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew

======
kclay
My last upgrade only cost $99, didn't know the upgrade to new versions was
this much.

~~~
zmicer
Personal license upgrade is still $99. You must be looking at Commercial
license which is (and was) way more expensive.

~~~
kclay
Doh, its too early.

